# Bagged B8 Audi A4/S4/Avant/Allroads? Show me them!



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Thinking I might be bagging my 2012 A4 shortly, and was curious to see if people could share some pictures of some bagged B8s to inspire me to follow through.

Thanks in advance!

Borrowed pic for starters:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We helped Rotiform with Project B8.

AirLift releases their kit April 1st. Shoot me an email Jon, I'll be sure you get taken care of :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

My buddy Ron's B8 A4 TDI. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Unggg, a white Avant makes me swoon.

I'll hit you up, Andrew. :thumbup:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

.:1of1500:. said:


> Unggg, a white Avant makes me swoon.
> 
> I'll hit you up, Andrew. :thumbup:


Bring him soup. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't forget about the RPI Equipped 'Project Lowroad'


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget about the RPI Equipped 'Project Lowroad'


Love bagged wagons


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Iku said:


> Bring him soup. :laugh:


Hey, I'm back at work today! :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

.:1of1500:. said:


> Unggg, a white Avant makes me swoon.
> 
> I'll hit you up, Andrew. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: hopefully get to meet you once i have the R out since you see my car sometimes


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are a few shots of the B8 A4 that we used to proto type the new Air Lift B8 kit that is coming soon. Contact your local Air Lift Performance for pricing and ship dates.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a few shots of the B8 A4 that we used to proto type the new Air Lift B8 kit that is coming soon. Contact your local Air Lift Performance for pricing and ship dates.


Looking good Tom!


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Man, Ill order this as soon as they released.

Finally they are coming :banghead:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I loved the video of the RPI Equipped All-Road :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Black car looks fantastic!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> Man, Ill order this as soon as they released.
> 
> Finally they are coming :banghead:


They're available to order right now. They should be shipping in 14 days.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

All-roads >


----------

